# CES 2010 Atendees ...



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Who is going ? Who is showing ? Who is staying where ?

I will be at staying at Mandalay Bay the 6th through 11th. Floating around Everywhere !


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll be there..perhaps we can hook up and talk shop. I was going to PM you on a few things, but I can wait to see you there since I'm sure you get flooded with PM's and all.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Absolutely.

PMs/Emails/Phone calls are never a problem sir !


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be there, not sure if the car will be or not.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> PMs/Emails/Phone calls are never a problem sir !


 Cool thanks, it's really nice to know you make yourself available to everyone here.

I actually live here in Vegas so I won't have far to travel..lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm planning on going as of right now. It would be great to maybe have a DIYMA round of beer one of the nights.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> It would be great to maybe have a DIYMA round of beer one of the nights.


That would be awesome, I'll buy first round..well as long as there's not more than 3-4 of us


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will be there as usual...depending on if the SQ showcase thing happens or not, i may have one or two cars there  if not, then just my lonesome.

gonna do some part time work for hte mag, but basically i just go to CES to relax and catch up wtih old pals from other parts of the country.

will be staying wtih the wyndham grand desert resort as usual.

if anyone havent booked their rooms yet and wants a hook up for really really cheap rate (for CES times), just PM me...get some buddies togehter and you can stay 3 nights for about 150 bucks total per person.  

looking forward to seeing you again Don.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'll be going with the GF. I agree, we should all get together for some beers. It would be good to meet all of you in person.

Bing, you have PM about room rates...


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be there.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> i will be there as usual...depending on if the SQ showcase thing happens or not, i may have one or two cars there  if not, then just my lonesome.
> 
> gonna do some part time work for hte mag, but basically i just go to CES to relax and catch up wtih old pals from other parts of the country.
> 
> ...



Absolutely Bing. we gotta do more than the norm this time though ! Perhaps a meal or something.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Who is going ? Who is showing ? Who is staying where ?
> 
> I will be at staying at Mandalay Bay the *6th through 11th*. Floating around Everywhere !


I guess this means our Sunday meeting is not gonna happen? Unless your taking me to Vegas??? :laugh:

J/k... Just let me know what day is good for you, I'm not really in a rush.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there. Zach, I can take care of the bet. They have a McDonalds nearby the convention center. Knock yourself out with those bigmacs 

I'll be at Bally's. Looking forward to seeing everybody


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BigRed said:


> I'll be there. Zach, I can take care of the bet. They have a McDonalds nearby the convention center. Knock yourself out with those bigmacs
> 
> I'll be at Bally's. Looking forward to seeing everybody


You're on brother!  But I'll choose the eatery. I'm thinking Gallagher's. LOL!


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

If you guys have a get together, let me know. I think I can get the wife to let me out of the house for a _few_ hours. :inout:


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

BlueAc said:


> I guess this means our Sunday meeting is not gonna happen? Unless your taking me to Vegas??? :laugh:
> 
> J/k... Just let me know what day is good for you, I'm not really in a rush.


You know we are talking about January right ? :laugh:


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Flying in on roundtrip tickets costing only $50 total on Southwest and staying with my best friend in Vegas.
I guess all the money saved will be going to that nice steak dinner for Don! 

It'll be nice to see you again Don and Bing!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> You know we are talking about January right ? :laugh:


 I guess that's what I get for minding other peoples business... :blush:


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm planning on going as of right now. It would be great to maybe have a DIYMA round of beer one of the nights.


I'm down wit dat!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

guys, if you are still looking for rooms. let me know. italyionstallion (okay so i butchered that SN lol) has him plus one.

if you can scrap together 3 to 5 guys, i can see about getting you guys set up at the place i am staying at, 2 or 3 BR suites...very nice places and safe and very cheap.

DIYMA party at the pool at night! woo woo!! lol


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> guys, if you are still looking for rooms. let me know. italyionstallion (okay so i butchered that SN lol) has him plus one.
> 
> if you can scrap together 3 to 5 guys, i can see about getting you guys set up at the place i am staying at, 2 or 3 BR suites...very nice places and safe and very cheap.
> 
> DIYMA party at the pool at night! woo woo!! lol


I will look into how many people we have going. It would be nice to meet you and hang out at the pool. I am also a Wyndham preferred member. 

A couple of questions I have (if you have stayed there before) Do they have actual 3 BR suites? How far is it from the convention center? 

I may not want to share the same BR with a few of the guys that we have going


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yes have 2 and 3BR suites, i have done both over the past years.

the 2br has one room with a king, and one room wtih two queens usually

the 3br has one room with a king, one with two queens and one with single queen. 

so you can make a decision on who to share with whom to make sure things are comfortable.

i for one, usually pay a little more to make usre i get the room with the single king 

i am going to sharing a suite with the magazine guys, but we can all get a bunch in the same building 

its not far from the ceonvention center. in the morning, there is always taxis outfront, or even limos, to take people to the convention center, about a 5 min drive without traffic, 10 mins with the usual morning traffic. not unreasonable at all. its like 5 bucks a person if you get 3 guys into a taxi. last year i rented a car, and it was okay as well


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

^ thanks, I will make the suggestions to the higher-ups. 

I just wanted to make sure I would not be spooning with anyone if I recommended it 

Either way, we all should get together at some point.


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll be there (hoping for the SQ Showcase this year as well, seeing as I now have a system worthy of showing there!).


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Started an 'official' roll call thread so we can possibly keep in contact ..

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-ces-official-roll-call-diyma.html#post874215


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

6spdcoupe said:


> Started an 'official' roll call thread so we can possibly keep in contact


 Replied...I'll have my car so if I can help anyone with rides, I'll be more than happy to do so.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I know Hybrid Audio Technologies will have a presence at CES 2010.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

I am In for roll call.


----------



## Andy Slater (Oct 21, 2009)

David_Edwards said:


> I know Hybrid Audio Technologies will have a presence at CES 2010.


NICE, Glad you will be there.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Badge came in the mail today!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I might try to go, I haven't been in a few years.

Dangit.



> Before October 1, 2009
> Extended to October 7!
> $0.00
> 
> ...


Didn't realize it'd be $100 to attend.
Plus I ran it by my wife real quick, trying to decide whether I should go to CES or SHOT in January, and her eyes lit up and she said "*WE'RE* going on vacation? To Vegas?" so my potential expenses just more than doubled. 
I figured $150 for a roundtrip flight, nothing for entry, nothing for crashing at a buddy's place, and $200 for beer and food. 
I might have to skip it and go to SHOT a couple weeks later instead. We'll see how money goes..


----------

